# اكتشاف العلماء للحياه علي قمر تيتان التابع لكوكب زحل



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*



*علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير  الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*


 




AFP/HO/NASA


  نقلاً عن الإدارة الوطنية للملاحة  الفضائية ودراسة الفضاء "ناسا" ان علماء الادارة عثروا على دلائل تشير الى  وجود الحياة على قمر تيتان، احد اقمار كوكب زحل الـ 62، والذي يؤكد  العلماء انه يشبه كوكب الارض الى حد كبير.وقال العلماء انهم توصلوا الى هذا  الاستنتاج بشأن وجود كائنات  بيولوجية بدائية على سطح تيتان، بناءاً على  معطيات تمكنوا من الحصول عليها بواسطة المسبار "كاسيني"، اشارت الى ان ثمة  عناصر حية تستمد طاقتها من استنشاق الهواء في الغلاف الجوي المحيط بقمر  تيتان، كما تستوعب المركبات  الكيميائية المتوفرة على سطح هذا القمر.

وعبر  كريس ماكي، احد الباحثين في "ناسا"، عن وجهة نظر مفادها ان "العناصر الحية  تستنشق الهيدروجين في غلاف تيتان الجوي، تماماً كما تستنشق الكائنات الحية  على كوكب الارض الاوكسجين"، منوهاً بفرضية وجود حياة بيولوجية على تيتان،  تختلف بشكل جذري عنها في كوكب الارض. 

يذكر ان قمر تيتان، علاوة على  انه اكبر اقمار كوكب زحل العشرة، فهو يعتبر ثاني اكبر قمر في المجموعة  الشمسية مكتشف حتى الآن، ويبلغ قطره 5152 كم، اي ما يزيد عن قطر قمر كوكب  الارض بنسبة 50%. 
وقد  اكتشف عالم الفلك الهولندي كريستيان هويغنز هذا القمر العملاق في عام 1655.
"بي بي سي"  في 5  يونيو/حزيران




​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

*


موضوع وخبر مفرح 

شكرا يا غالى للمعلومات الرائعه والمجهود

​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

جديدة المعلومة ديه 
شكرا يا كليمووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

*النهيسى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

!ابن الملك!

نورت يا باشا

شكرا لردك

الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

معلومات جميلة جدا يا كليمو

ياموسهل كوكب الارض ميحاولش يحتل قمر تيتان ههههه

شكرا لك


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

كويس عشان نغير جو

ههههههههههههههه

قال يعنى عارفن نسافر فى اى حتة

شكرا كليمو للخبر الحلو
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

Coptic Man

على الله مش هما اللي يغزونا

مش ممكن يكونوا متطورين اكثر مننا؟؟؟

انما من الممكن ان يكونوا افضل من حكامنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الشكر لمرورك الظريف...


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

tasoni queena

تعالي اتسجلي وادفعي

رعبون لحسن يفوت الاوان

هههههههههههههههههه

شكراً لتشجيعك الدائم 

سلام الرب معك..


----------



## jojo_angelic (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*


            أخ كليمــــو
            أسعدني سماع هذا الخبــــر على الاقـــل
            نحجز مكان لنا 

             شكرااااااااا ليــك على معلوماتـــك القيمـــة والمفيـــده


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: علماء الـ "ناسا" يعثرون على دلائل تشير الى وجود الحياة في احد اقمار زحل*

jojo_angelic

طيب يا ستي اين

الرعبون.....

الشكر لمرورك القيم

سلام

الرب معك


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أعلن باحثون من وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا عن عثورهم على أدلة مؤكدة تثبت وجود حياة بدائية على سطح القمر تيتان التابع للكوكب زحل.​ 
وحسب ما أعلنه العلماء وما نقلته هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية البي بي سي، فانه قد تم التوصل إلى استنتاجات مؤكدة تثبت أن القمر تيتان يحتوي على حياة بيولوجية بدائية عليه، وقد تمكن الباحثون من جمع معلومات هامة من المسبار كاسيني والتي أشارت إلى أن على سطح القمر تيتان عناصر حية، تستمد طاقتها من هواء الغلاف الجوي للقمر تيتان كما تستفيد من المركبات الكيميائية المتوفرة على سطح هذا القمر.​ 
وحول طبيعة الحياة على القمر تيتان ، أوضح الباحث كريس ماكي من ناسا ( أن العناصر الحية تستنشق الهيدروجين الموجود في غلاف القمر تيتان الجوي، تماماً كما تستنشق الكائنات الحية على كوكب الأرض الأكسجين، وأن تلك الحياة تختلف بشكل جذري عن الحياة البيولوجية على كوكب الأرض).​ 

يذكر أن القمر تيتان هو احد أقمار كوكب زحل، وأن هذا الكوكب العملاق يمتلك 62 قمرا، ويعتبر تيتان أكبر تلك الأقمار وهو ثاني أكبر قمر في المجموعة الشمسية ويبلغ قطره 5152 كم أي اكبر من قطر قمر الأرض بحوالي 50 بالمائة، وقد اكتشف تيتان في عام 1655 من قبل عالم الفلك الهولندي كريستيان هويجنز.​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا جدا وراائع

شكرا جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا جدا وراائع​
> 
> شكرا جداا​
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكرا اخي النيهسي


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع يا نيتا زى ما متعودين منك
بس كائنات ممكن تعيش بتنفس الهيدوجين دى حاجة غريبة تثير فضولى
ميرسى لكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> موضوع رائع يا نيتا زى ما متعودين منك
> بس كائنات ممكن تعيش بتنفس الهيدوجين دى حاجة غريبة تثير فضولى
> ميرسى لكى وربنا يباركك


 

وأن تلك الحياة تختلف بشكل جذري عن الحياة البيولوجية على كوكب الأرض).

ميرسي نيمو
لمشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## الروح النارى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*
*نيتا*

*رااائع ...جدااا*
​


----------



## zezza (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى نيتا 
رغم انى مش متخيلة انه يبقى فى حياة عن طريق تنفس الهيدروجين ..معنى كدة ان الكائنات الحية دى تختلف عنا تماما


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومات جديده
شكرا نيتا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــكرااا*
> 
> *نيتا*​
> *رااائع ...جدااا*​


 
اشكك مرورك 
الروح الناري


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى نيتا
> رغم انى مش متخيلة انه يبقى فى حياة عن طريق تنفس الهيدروجين ..معنى كدة ان الكائنات الحية دى تختلف عنا تماما


 
ميرسي زيزا
للمشاركه القيمه
اعتقد انها مش ها تكون  كائنات بشريه


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات جديده​**
> شكرا نيتا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


 
ميرسي يامايكل


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا اختي الرب يباركك...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنيابة عني وعن نيتا

نشكر مروركم 

الرب يبارككم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومه غريبه قوي 
شكرا ليك كتيرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا مارتينا الرب يباركك


----------

